# Time Lapse: My 12G Long



## nikb747 (Jul 24, 2014)

A quick time lapse of my 12G Long that I built recently.
About 9ish hours condensed to 33 seconds:

I want to do another one with a wider lens over 12+ hours next.


Aquarium time lapse on youtube

Also, hi, I'm new to this aquarium stuff and having a lot of fun so far.


----------



## zrb (Sep 10, 2014)

For the snails that speed is fine, for the fish it's WAY to fast.


----------



## nikb747 (Jul 24, 2014)

Yeah, it is. I've done shorter ones like 15 minutes in 30 seconds but that's not that much different either. I think to make really good use of the format I need to span days. You won't see fish or snails but you'll see plants grow, maybe?


----------



## furnfins (Dec 30, 2011)

What kind of fish do you have in there,lol, looked like nice colors flying by


----------



## nikb747 (Jul 24, 2014)

I've got Glolight tetras, diamond tetras, some corys, a pair of dwarf gourami and farlowella. Kinda overstocked but there is a ton of filtration and water tests seem to be fine. Also a few amano shrimp and some ghost shrimp.


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

farlowella!
I used to have one of those - really cool fish. They can get pretty big!


----------



## nikb747 (Jul 24, 2014)

yeah, I may have to find them a new home one day. Fish store guy seemed to think they were close to max size but it sounds like they get bigger.  Or i need a new tank!


----------

